# Looking For A Mod That Can Vape While Charging.



## Paul (19/6/14)

Is there a mod that can Vape while charging, I have the eGo Twist but you have to remove the atomiser to charge it. Would prefer a mod with replaceable batteries, adjustable voltage and you can vape while it is charging.


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Paul said:


> Is there a mod that can Vape while charging, I have the eGo Twist but you have to remove the atomiser to charge it. Would prefer a mod with replaceable batteries, adjustable voltage and you can vape while it is charging.



MVP ftw. Vapethrough baby. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul (19/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> MVP ftw. Vapethrough baby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Googled it nothing ?


----------



## Limbo (19/6/14)

Paul said:


> Googled it nothing ?


http://www.innokin.com/itaste-mvp.html

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

MVP pass throu 

Vape wile you charge 

Im charging at the moment and vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

http://www.vaporauthority.com/blogs/news/9929202-innokin-itaste-mvp-v2-0

You can read that article.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

in the range of EGO batteries, you going to need one that says 'pass through'

that means you can charge while you vape.

the ego vv3 i think it is, has this feature


----------



## Zodiac (19/6/14)

Like this ....


----------



## Zodiac (19/6/14)

That's a 1000Mah Innokin Leo battery, with pass-though, and a mini pt3


----------

